# Kindle power adapter and cord $3.60 free s/h



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

For those who need xtra power adapters and cords for K2-3-4, these are on sale for $3.60. [email protected] stated it also had the Amazon lettering on other side of adapter, not shown in photo. Great buy, since Amazon has now raised the adapter only price to $14.99, from the $9.99 around the holidays.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact-charging-adapter-with-usb-charging-cable-for-amazon-kindle-series-white-111876

They also have a nice 2 in 1 pen/stylus in silver for $2.30 with great reviews.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-in-1-capacitive-touch-screen-stylus-w-ball-point-pen-silver-93605

Did find a car charger for the Fire, but not a wall adapter:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-car-charger-for-kindle-fire-black-dc-12-24v-114209


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just ordered the adapter in case I lose the only one I have.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use my phone cord since they use the same adapter. I just brought another for a little more than 2 dollars. It's listed under HTC phone cords 
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, I ordered two of the adapters


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Tabatha! I ordered my kids the cheapie Kindles for Christmas, and we'd all been sharing my one adapter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

laurie_lu said:


> I just ordered the adapter in case I lose the only one I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are so unlucky.


----------



## AvesKindle3 (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for this. I ordered one from amazon but its taking forever to get here and i need to charge my kindle!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this adapter OK to use with the Fire?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

docmama28 said:


> Is this adapter OK to use with the Fire?


This will work, but will take much longer to charge than the correct charger. This output is 5V - .85amp/mah. You need a wall charger with at least output 5V - 1.8 amp/mah. One rated as 2.1 would work fine (2100mah). The Kindle Fire and the Nook Color come with a larger wall adapter because they use a higher amperage/output to charge.

Did find they had a car charger for the Fire tho, and added to above.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-car-charger-for-kindle-fire-black-dc-12-24v-114209

Found one on ebay for the Nook & Fire, will charge fully in less than 4hours like original Fire charger, perfect for travel with folding prongs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnes-Noble-Nook-Color-WiFi-7IN-Tablet-USB-AC-Home-Wall-Charger-Adapter-/120858604874?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item1c23bbf54a


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there a car adapter for the Touch?  I see lots of USB adapters but I don't trust myself if it doesn't say specifically for the Touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any low power car adapter will work. . . . .the eInk kindles are all basically like phones as far as draw.  The Fire draws more so comes with a larger power supply, but will charge just fine, albeit more slowly, on a lower powered adapter.

I don't think, though, that it would be wise to charge an eInk kindle on a charger designed for the Fire only.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I still haven't received mine from Dealextreme


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm ordering both a power adapter w/cord and a couple of car chargers and cords.  I am assuming that a USB/mini USB cord is correct.  I don't want to be switching cords from vehicle to vehicle.

I also noticed that DealExtreme says that it takes several days to ship.  I guess I can expect to get my order in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I still haven't received mine from Dealextreme


Me neither....


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Neo said:


> Me neither....


Me neither


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My mom is using a q-tip for a stylus on her touch.  Cheap and easily replaceable.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

alamogunr said:


> I also noticed that DealExtreme says that it takes several days to ship. I guess I can expect to get my order in about 2 weeks.


Yes, it does take a few weeks as they are based in China. They should be coming this next week.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I went to their website to track my order.  The power adapter is on backorder.  In fact it states it was on back order the very same day I placed my order.  Gee it sure would have been nice if Dealextreme had sent me an email to notify me of that fact.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I went to their website to track my order. The power adapter is on backorder. In fact it states it was on back order the very same day I placed my order. Gee it sure would have been nice if Dealextreme had sent me an email to notify me of that fact.


I ordered after you, and checked my email. Found I had been sent a shipping notice on 2/22, so apparently they are on the way. By the way, I ordered well after you as I also had a nook classic cable that worked till I gave my friend my Nook w/cable.

I have shopped at Dealextreme many times and never had a problem, except that they are in china and shipping can be extremely slow at times. Also never had luck on trying to track an order. $3.60 is still far cheaper the the $14.99 Amazon is now charging for the Adapter only, and you are getting both Adapter and Cable. Most all this stuff comes from China anyway, so why pay a higher price to get from US, because they are also buying from DealExtreme to sell here.

This deal came from a much watched deals site, and on checking it just now, there were 22, hits for this item, and that was only on 1 of the deal sites, so I'm guessing there were as many on the other site I also watch. I'm sure they didn't sell as many as the hits, but maybe between both sites?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Finally received my adapter/cord today. They must have been swamped with Slickdeals, Fatwallet, and here, which resulted in a backorder. Good thing it was just a backup for me.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I still haven't received mine.  I'm glad this was a small ticket item.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I still haven't received mine. I'm glad this was a small ticket item.


I haven't rec'd mine either and will never order from this company again.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I finally got mine, just this week! Maybe they are finally starting to catch up with their backorders?


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

The white cord that comes with the other Kindles is considered to be used with the Kindle Fire. I also questioned if I could use it with the Fire or not, and according to Amazon it can be and it will charge just as fast. The car chargers vary, and I had to upgrade my cigarette lighter to USB adapter to allow me to charge both my cell and the Kindle Fire, but I rarely use the Kindle Fire charger as the cord is too short for my needs. I haven't found it to charge any slower. Probably one of my all-time accessories (other than a good booklight and cover), I LOVE the Belkin 3 outlet AC powerstrip/surge protector that plugs directly into a standard 3 prong wall outlet. It also has 2 USB chargers and it is quite small for all it offers and is easily carried in my purse or with my laptop.

Either way though, the price you all paid sounds like it was a great deal!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Any low power car adapter will work. . . . .the eInk kindles are all basically like phones as far as draw. The Fire draws more so comes with a larger power supply, but will charge just fine, albeit more slowly, on a lower powered adapter.
> 
> I don't think, though, that it would be wise to charge an eInk kindle on a charger designed for the Fire only.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This seller has both the Nook AC wall charger, as well as the auto charger that is perfect for the fire. Both Nook and Fire require a charger that puts out 1800mah, which will charge quicker than the regular kindle k2-3-4 charger. As stated, the usb cable from those kindles work fine for the fire. It is the charger mah that is needed. The K2-3-4 charger is only .85mah.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=nook+adapter&_sacat=0&_odkw=&nma=true&item=120858604874&pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&si=crIrBJLXm7Uhc810p2W9PGBfA0o%253D&_osacat=0&hash=item1c23bbf54a&_ssn=accessoriescity


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

My power adapters finally arrived today.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Mine arrived earlier this week.


----------

